# Gatehouse HS1 Hats - Any good?



## Joyous70 (10 September 2014)

Im looking for a new everyday jockey skull cap, i quite like the look of the HS1, if any of you have them how do you rate them?


----------



## SuperH (10 September 2014)

I like mine.  I was worried it would be too hot over the summer but it wasn't too bad at all.  I did find it felt tight for the first couple of days but I think this was because my old hat had become loose and it felt different.  It feels a good secure fit unlike a couple other brands I tried on that felt flimsy or just didn't fit my head shape.


----------



## star (10 September 2014)

Had mine a couple of years now and really like it.


----------



## Tangaroo (10 September 2014)

I have one for XC and have to say its not the most comfortable of my hats. I usually wear a Champion skull cap which are really comfy. The HS I fits but i am aware its on my head if that makes sense. I wouldnt buy another one.
I think it depends on the shape of your head. Try one on and see.


----------



## FireFly29 (10 September 2014)

Have you looked at the Gatehouse RXC1 hats? They are newer than the HS1 and are ventilated with a removable liner.
I have one and I really like it.


----------



## starry23 (10 September 2014)

FireFly29 said:



			Have you looked at the Gatehouse RXC1 hats? They are newer than the HS1 and are ventilated with a removable liner.
I have one and I really like it.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to suggest this. The HS1 and RXC1 are different shapes. I tried both on at Blair and the RXC1 fitted me better (which I was really glad of since it has the removable liner which is a huge plus point for me)


----------



## Nicnac (10 September 2014)

I love mine but I am a Champion/Gatehouse shape.  Can't wear Charles Owen.  The only downside of the HS1 is that it's quite heavy so find it a bit hot and sweaty for everyday in the summer so tend to use it just for when I leave the ground (intentionally).


----------



## Joyous70 (11 September 2014)

starry23 said:



			Was going to suggest this. The HS1 and RXC1 are different shapes. I tried both on at Blair and the RXC1 fitted me better (which I was really glad of since it has the removable liner which is a huge plus point for me)
		
Click to expand...

I like the sound of the removable liner, i get a terribly sweaty head, even in winter! I might have a look at those.


----------



## Joyous70 (11 September 2014)

Nicnac said:



			I love mine but I am a Champion/Gatehouse shape.  Can't wear Charles Owen.  The only downside of the HS1 is that it's quite heavy so find it a bit hot and sweaty for everyday in the summer so tend to use it just for when I leave the ground (intentionally).
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, i have a feeling they may not fit the, i wear a Charles Owen Pro II at the moment.  Im off to the tack shop at the weekend so will see what fits best.


----------



## Shrimp (11 September 2014)

Nicnac said:



			I love mine but I am a Champion/Gatehouse shape.  Can't wear Charles Owen.  The only downside of the HS1 is that it's quite heavy so find it a bit hot and sweaty for everyday in the summer so tend to use it just for when I leave the ground (intentionally).
		
Click to expand...

Im the opposite! Tried gatehouse and champion hats but could not get either to fit so have remained with Charles Owen. Think you'll have to try them to see


----------



## abracadabra (12 September 2014)

Definitely need to try one yes. I thought they looked nice as well but they're completely the wrong shape for me.


----------



## ajf (13 September 2014)

Another one who loves mine, but get it fitted. Doesn't fit my sister at all and her Charles Owen doesn't fit me at all!


----------



## LouisCat (13 September 2014)

I used to have a Champion hat and then moved on to a Gatehouse HS1. I absolutely love it and then couple of time I came off in it everything felt very secure and solid and despite bashing by head in a fence I didn't feel a thing


----------



## Capriole (13 September 2014)

Wrong shape for me as well.  Liking the look of a hat is a moot point really, what matters is whether it fits your head shape.  I went along to be fitted and a HS1 was one that I wanted to try and it was completely wrong for my head shape. Bit disappointed but loved the one I chose out of the ones that fit, anyway


----------



## PorkChop (13 September 2014)

I love my HS1, but agree that you need to have the right head shape, I'm on my third one!


----------



## Wideyes (5 December 2016)

Everyone is saying you need the right head shape. But not what shape that is. Does anyone know? Are the Gatehouse HS1 for more round shaped heads or more oval and what is the difference between the Gatehouse RXC1 shape wise? 
My daughter is going of to an equine collage, so it's time for a new hats. We like these two Gatehouse hats and the Charles Owen pro ll. It seems the Gatehouse are safer though.


----------



## FireFly29 (5 December 2016)

The Gatehouse RXC1 and HS1, Charles Owen 4* and PROtector hats are all tested to SNELL standard I believe, which is one of the highest standards.
I have an oval head and have a RXC1, although it's not quite as comfy as my Champion Ventair. 
I think the HS1 is a different shape to the RXC1 though.
Is there nowhere near you that has a decent choice of hats that you could try?
Failing that the Facebook group Twittereventing is good for this sort of advice!
&#128522;


----------



## 007Equestrian (7 December 2016)

I love my HS1, I frequently forget i have it on! I'm a dressage rider now and have my posh Kask hat for shows and a Gatehouse for lessons but I would choose my HS1 for comfort over them any day of the week. It also makes me feel like an eventer again


----------



## xgemmax (7 December 2016)

Wideyes said:



			Everyone is saying you need the right head shape. But not what shape that is. Does anyone know? Are the Gatehouse HS1 for more round shaped heads or more oval and what is the difference between the Gatehouse RXC1 shape wise? 
My daughter is going of to an equine collage, so it's time for a new hats. We like these two Gatehouse hats and the Charles Owen pro ll. It seems the Gatehouse are safer though.
		
Click to expand...

They're more round i find. Charles owen are more oval shaped


----------



## crystalclear (16 December 2016)

As above, it may or may not have passed more safety tests but if it doesn't fit correctly I won't work to its fullest. I wore HS1 for years because I liked what I heard about them. Had a bad fall once head first. Went the next day to get a new hat and said I wanted HS1 but I'm glad the lady was like this, she said it doesn't really fit you lets try them all. It wasn't covering the lower area of my head/neck well.  So I have a Charles Owen pro ii not through choice but through the one hat fits the best. You won't know until you're professionally fitted


----------



## PerfectCoffee (17 December 2016)

I really like mine, very comfy and I don't find it gets unbearably hot in the warmer months.


----------



## blackhor2e (17 December 2016)

I have worn my HSI for years, and also wear other Gatehouse hats. Maybe they are for certain head types, but I have just gone out and bought another HSI as I really do like them, plus I find them really comfortable.


----------



## Vodkagirly (17 December 2016)

I liked, till I got rxc1, now that is an improvement.


----------



## Girlracer (18 December 2016)

I think you're best to go and try a few on, as it depends on your head shape. I LOVE my HS1, but tried a Charles Owen and it didn't suit my head shape at all!


----------



## Myloubylou (22 December 2016)

I had one & when I replaced it I got a Charles Owen 4 star. I tried the rcx1 and was the wrong shape. The Charles Owen is more comfortable on me as ventilated.


----------

